
New A.I. application can write its own code - FastPop
https://www.futurity.org/artificial-intelligence-bayou-coding-1740702/
======
dgritsko
The article links to a site[1] where you can interact with the system. That
site also features a "How to Use Bayou" page, which contains a succinct
description of what the system actually does:

> You can think of Bayou as a system for assisting a programmer who is using
> Java APIs. A programmer interacts with Bayou by writing a draft program — a
> Java method with “holes”, or missing blocks of code — and supplying some
> clues in a query about how these holes should be filled. Bayou’s job is then
> to fill these holes with code in a way that will, hopefully, match the
> programmer’s intent. More precisely, Bayou infers a probability distribution
> over the set of candidate completions of a given draft, then returns the
> top-k programs from this distribution.

The supported terms in a query are:

\- an API method call that the generated program should use, or

\- an API data type that the user wants the generated code to use.

An example "query" that they provide:

/// call:readLine

Calling this "an A.I. application that can write its own code" is ludicrous.
The end result is basically a difficult-to-use Intellisense.

[1]: [http://www.askbayou.com/](http://www.askbayou.com/)

[2]: [https://info.askbayou.com/how-to-use-
bayou/](https://info.askbayou.com/how-to-use-bayou/)

~~~
pluto9
> Bayou’s job is then to fill these holes with code in a way that will,
> hopefully, match the programmer’s intent.

This seems like it would actually increase the cognitive load of programming.
It generally takes more effort to read and understand someone else's code than
it does to write it. Every time Bayou "fills a hole", you have to decipher the
code to decide whether it matches your intent (i.e., what you would have
written anyway, which you have to first "write in your head").

------
throwaway2016a
This appears to be an academic project. My experience with academic projects
is they lack the insight into what parts of making software are actually
expensive and time consuming. They automate the most academically interesting
piece (code) but ignore the part that takes the most time: process.

My assumption was the best approach is to follow the 80/20 rule and have AI
and code generators automate the 20% of things that take 80% of the time.
Things like project management, boiler plates, QA, and "naming things."

Once those pieces are done, putting it into code is largely straight forward.

~~~
ianai
Aren’t they (outside of cs) also usually the worst coders?

------
dvfjsdhgfv
This is nonsense. the clickbait title is "New A.I. application can write its
own code". What the code really does is to fill in function bodies based on
parameters you formally specify:
[http://www.askbayou.com/](http://www.askbayou.com/)

------
lokufda2
I am a bit tired of this click bait ai headlines.

~~~
mrarjen
Yea, rather disappointed with yet another "no information" article to point
out a url.

~~~
lokufda2
I have non tech friends still freaked out about the Facebook ai story creating
it's own language.

------
amelius
Sounds too good to be true.

Let's start with a smart auto-complete function.

Then proceed to smart editing operations. E.g. if the user performs a bunch of
similar edit operations in a row, then the AI can take over and complete the
task.

------
crwalker
The UX is missing signifiers to tell me what affordances the system offers.

This seems to be a universal challenge with language interfaces like Siri.

------
organicmultiloc
I don't know if we are 10 years or 50 years away from there being no more
software development jobs but it's gonna happen.

------
breakpointalpha
"Doubt"

